
Amazon Now Hiring 1,000 MBAs a Year - SQL2219
https://poetsandquants.com/2017/10/04/amazon-now-hiring-1000-mbas-a-year/
======
SQL2219
According to TransparentCareer, which collects job and compensation data from
MBA graduates, MBAs can make $200,000 in total compensation at Amazon in their
first year of employment.

~~~
gigatexal
AwS sales?

